# Sneaky Sunday Storm?



## Not Sure (Feb 21, 2014)

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/frigid-air-to-clutch-midwest-east/23498242


----------



## catsup948 (Feb 22, 2014)

We need some juju for this upcoming week.  Wall to wall cold will lock in the snowpack.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------

